# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ..~~مسابقة فيض قلمي..~~

## ward roza <3

*السلام 

حبيت اسوي مسابقة خفيفة 

طبعا المسابقة اني اعطيكم عنوان تعبير وانتون تكتبوا ع الموضوع 

وبدون استضافات وعفسه

واتمنى تكونوا فهمتوووا المسابقة 

ومارح نبدا الا بتفاعلتكم المبهجه
*

----------


## ward roza <3

وين ردودكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

17 مشاهدة ولا رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم "
 يآهلآ فيك "حب آل محمد 
 ويلآ أن أول مشتركة =)
 وصبري شششوي ع الاعضاء :toung:

----------


## ward roza <3

نسيت اقول العدد محدود يعني فقط 5 مشتركين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

هنا يتجلى الجمال وينحصر...!!

أشدُ على أيديكم......


سلم فكرك المُلازم للعطاء...

وبشوق نتشهى أن تُلامس أقلامنا عقولكم .....



يعطيك العافية غناتي ع الفكرة المُبتلّة بقطر إبداع  ..

وإن شاء الله تلقى تفاعل واستحسان من قبل الجميع

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*


*الله يعطيك العافية خيتو* 

*ويلا شدي حيلك وبيجي التفاعل خطوة بخطوة لا تستعجلي* 


*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ward roza <3

نورتوووه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


صباح الخير..

خية ..حطيت في توقيعي رابط لموضوعك كإعلان عنه يعني..

لأن ممكن مو الكل شافه..

وانتي بعد حطي ...وإن شاء الله يكون في تفاعل من قبل الجميع يارب..




موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

فكرة حلوة
وتفاعل قليل جدا
بس من زمان نسيت التعبير من ايام الثانويه
والكليه كنت قليل <<اغلبها سرقات مو فاضيه افكر ومايعجبها
بس بجرب محاوله وحده مني هنا
ولو ماقدرت قبلها بوقت بعطيك خبر وتختاري غيري
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
يسعدنا الأنضمام اليكم
تسلمي خيه عالجهود
موفقين يارب
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ward roza <3

1- روح وريحان
2- princess

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم

دمعه انتي معاهم لولا ؟؟؟؟؟

ومشكورة دمعه ع نشر الموضوع في ميزان اعمالش غناتي جاري النشر

----------

